

Things I Should Have Known at 20 - shalmanese
http://inoveryourhead.net/20-things-i-should-have-known-at-20/

======
democracy
'reduce expenses, learn to cook, sleep well and get a six-pack (get thin)' are
the last things you want to do in your 20s.

Well, get a six-pack or better a case of beer and meet your friends. 20s
passed so quickly.

In your 30s there is plenty of time to save money, read useless crap, educate
yourself with propaganda, do a lot of programming and 'get known for 1 thing'.

I wish I spent more time doing nothing but unfortunately couldn't afford it...

------
otibom
Hey HN, I'm 19. Can you tell me if this is BS or not ? Thanks.

~~~
kinleyd
I'm nearly 50 and from my experience this isn't BS. I have no idea whether the
OP speaks from experience, but the advice itself is worth keeping in mind.

~~~
kinleyd
I should also add that applying such advice is difficult, but just beginning
the process sets you apart from the vast majority. You have to make an attempt
to understand the shades and nuances, and that requires talking to those with
experience and/or reading some really good books over and over until you've
soaked it all in.

The key is to seek versatility in core areas. If you want to be a programmer
(or a musician, or anything else), by all means go for it. BUT you still have
to figure out what successfully managing your finances and relationships, etc.
entails - just don't be guided by loose advice from family and friends or even
"experts". Do your own homework, set your goals, even as you pursue your
passion. The sooner you understand the pitfalls of debt, risk management, and
perhaps even the notion of passive income, the sooner in your life you will be
able to make more time to pursue your passion, your pleasures and the
relationships that form the far bigger part of a meaningful life.

In my case I began my move to get things in order in my mid-thirties. Most of
my productive years prior to that were spent pursuing my passion then, golf
(and nope, I was never PGA material even in my dreams, so be careful of your
passions as well) ... but luckily I caught myself in time. :)

------
kinleyd
Thanks. This was too late for me, but perfect to pass on to my 16 year old
daughter.

------
philip1209
I may be 21 now, but I'm taking the advice seriously.

~~~
artmageddon
That's a very good thing. The one that struck a cord the most with me was #20.
I can't emphasize just how important this is. I learned a lot from them, but I
wasted a number of years in my 20's on trying to fix relationships that were
bad because I thought "if I just put in more effort, problems X, Y and Z
affecting my significant other will be solved and everything will be better."
That's only true if the other person is working toward a common goal with you,
and the same thing goes for friendships as well. Do _not_ try to be the person
who solves people's problems; I know that I got burned in doing so.

FWIW, I just turned 30 earlier this month.

------
AznHisoka
This was actually a pretty tame article compared to the other stuff this guy
posts on a regular basis..

------
Rayoz
Learn how to start a business and lead a healthy life lol

